# Enrolling in ROTP, what pay grade will I get?



## crayon851 (15 Nov 2010)

I served with 1RCR for 3 years, transferred to reserves recently, and am now looking at ROTP. What pay would I be getting ?


----------



## Rogo (15 Nov 2010)

Pay scales to my knowledge are on the Forces.ca website.  I know where I am it is ~1200 a month while in school after deductions.  Is there not someone at your unit who would know? A pay clerk?


----------



## X Royal (15 Nov 2010)

Rogo I suspect he is not asking about the pay scales, but more likely where he will be placed in them due to former & current regular & reserve service.
If he applies and receives an offer it will be in the offer. I'm almost positive it will not be at the $1200 level but higher than that. Right now it sounds like he's trying to find out if it's economically feasible  for him to consider applying.
Sorry crayon581 I can't answer your question though.

Good Luck: Rick


----------



## George Wallace (15 Nov 2010)

Rogo

Good advice to the fellow who has been here for a couple of years and hasn't noticed any of the queries on ROTP by the many who have entered that program, many with previous service in the Regs and PRes.  

I could get sarcastic about Searching and initiative and a few other things, but I won't.  

Either look at the documents/msg that you got accepting you into the ROTP program and see what Pay (IPC) Level they have given you, or take the info in and have a clerk explain it to you as was suggested by Rogo.   The Pay Levels have been posted hundreds of times on this site, if you need to consult them.


----------



## X Royal (15 Nov 2010)

George although I agree about the search feature you will notice he has yet to apply so no offer documents exist for him to take to his clerk for explanation.
His question would be best asked at a recruiting centre but the search feature here should give him some idea of what to expect.

Rick


----------



## crayon851 (15 Nov 2010)

I'm not here to butt heads with anyone, but I've been on the forces websites, I've looked at the payscales and am quite familiar with them. As to looking at those documents, I obviously don't have them. I've been into the recruiting office also and plan to this talk to the clerks this week.  I'm just looking to find out if anyone knows where I might be placed ahead of time, as I'd just like to know ahead of time. 

On the forces websites, they have OCDT and list all sorts of different levels. I.E officer cadet and OCTP no forcer service. The latter has a higher pay. Then there is UTP-NCM also. I'm quite familiar with these different categories, like what xroyal said, I'm just seeing where my experience would place me.


----------



## George Wallace (15 Nov 2010)

crayon851 said:
			
		

> ........ I'm just seeing where my experience would place me.




You want the truth?  Your experience could stand for jack.  It may give you an IPC or two.  You have to wait to see what IPC, etc that they are going to offer you.  I have seen WOs enter one of the Officer Training Plans as O/Cdts.  Meanwhile other WOs may have entered as Capts.  I just recently saw a CWO from LFCA become an O/Cdt.  Not knowing you, nor what qualifications you may hold, we can't give you much.  You have read the posts here, and found the Pay Scales.  You know you don't meet some of the criteria for some of the Pay Scales, so by the process of elimination you should figure out approximately where you stand.   Until such time as you get the msg stating what IPC you are offered, everything is pure speculation.


----------



## Blenkarn (21 Nov 2010)

I had roughly two years of Primary Reserve experience when I CT'd to ROTP. I'm getting payed at Pte I. I can only really tell you what they offered me and my background - I can't really say what you'll get. I would assume it would be more then OCdt however.


----------



## infamous_p (21 Nov 2010)

I had just under four years of reserve service when I CT'd to the ROTP. I was given Pte(2), which at the time was $3143/month I believe. However, despite the fact that I was awarded the Pte(2) pay incentive, I didn't see the proper pay for over 18 months. I was paid improperly as an OCdt ($1483/month) for a year and a half before one day suddenly receiving over $17,000 after taxes in backpay. In fact, so much time had gone by since my enrollment, that by the time I saw the proper pay, in the meantime I had jumped another incentive level to Pte(3)... and two months of that was reflected in the backpay.


----------



## ekpiper (10 Dec 2010)

Technically, only those at the rank of Corporal or above will get prior service pay, at the rank which they were, and with actual time (all of Class B, and I think 1/3 Class A days) towards their IPC.  As it stands now, I've heard of many privates being given the same privilege.  

After 3 years in the reserves, being a Corporal for 2 of those, I was given Cpl. Basic pay with 273 days towards Cpl. 1.  Your Mileage May Vary, but given that you have both prior Reg and Reserve Experience, I would expect to be making REG Force NCM Pay, moving the Pay Category D on commissioning.

Hope this helps.

***Now noticing that this is several weeks old.***


----------



## MMChai (16 Jan 2011)

I have also CT'd however my background was a little different. This might give some insight at least for those Officers who are reservists. I was an Infantry Officer in the reserve world and I am now a MARS Officer ROTP. My I was credited with just over 110 odd days or so. My PRes BMOQ counted for the whole RegF BMOQ. My CAP (BMOQ Land as I believe it is called now) was also credited, however that does not do me much in the Navy . I was accepted in as an A/SLt and due to Civ U was not placed back as a NCdt. As well received 2Lt (A) pay of 4261.00 a month.


----------

